# 1969 Radio Bracket Attachment to Dash



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Good Morning All,
New to the forum and appreciate all the great information here. I'm working on a 1969 Custom S and am replacing the dashboard and installing an original am radio. The car did not have the mounting bracket for this radio so I purchased it. It attaches to the dash base, the radio, and the heater/AC controls. I have not been able to find out in the literature that I've seen how it attaches to the base of the dash. Is it a self tapping screw? or bolt and nut? The hole in the bracket seems to be large for a self tapping screw.
I have the correct mounting hardware for the radio and the A/C control

Any help would be appreciated as to the correct mounting screw!

Armand


----------

